# Metrograde Mantis...Long Draw



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

A little while back, I sent Eric at Metrograde a message, saying that I was interested in buying one of the new Mantis frames. Eric said that the newest version with the topslots would help with the handslap, but it would be a little while as he was already backlogged with orders. Instead, Eric generously sent me one of his multiplex original Mantis frames, all set up with light bands for "soft shooting".

I played around with it a little at the MWST, but after a few shots, I got a return to sender that, thankfully, did nothing but give me a reminder that I need a lot of practice with that style.

It now sports a new set of double Theraband green bands set for butterfly style...and I have a lot more confidence with it. The pistol grip reminds me of holding a revolver...my favorite style of handgun from years ago. With such a grip, there is no problem pulling back any bands that one could want. The only problem I'm having, is with the handslap...most shots give a fair amount of slap. I'm not sure if it is because of the band / ammo combination, the design of the frame, how I hold this new design, or a combination of several factors, but it is something I will have to address soon if I want to keep using this one...and I most definitely do. It's that comfortable to hold and pull.






I may also do just a little modifying...a couple of spots could be thinned out just a small amount for a true custom fit.

Once I get the handslap controlled, this will be one of my main shooters for PFS...I may even find the courage to try soft shooting again.

Besides the comfort of the grip...this frame most definitely has the cool factor working for it :headbang:.

Eric...Thank you very much!!!

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well only thing I could say is a light weight leather driving glove....like made from calf skin..Just may work..if your getting light slap....

But you have been shooting longer than I have..PFS is a tough shooter for me to try & shoot........OM


----------

